# bkc's training journal...



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

Alright I guess this is what it's all about!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

*Current routine...*

*DAY 1:*

*CHEST *
1) Barbell Bench Presses for 6 sets of 12,12,10,8-6,3-5,*10
*Dropset
2) Incline Dumbell Presses for 4 sets of 10,10,8,8-6
3) Dips for 3 sets to failure
4) *Cable Flyes for 4 sets of 12,10,10,8
*(Alternate chest level and low every other workout)

*DELTS *
1) Hammer Strength Shoulder Presses for 4 sets of 12,10,10-8,8-6
2) Machine Side Lateral Raises for 4 sets of 15,12,10,8
3) Pec Deck Rear Lateral Machine for 4 sets of 15-12 reps

*DAY 2:
*
*BACK *
1) Lat Pulldowns for 5 sets of 12,10,10,8,*8-6
*Dropset
2) Hammer Strength High Row Pulldowns for 4 sets of 12,10,10,8
3) Cable Rows for 4 sets of 12,10,10,*8
*Dropset
4) Hyperextensions for 4 sets

*CALVES *
1) Standing Machine Calf Raises for 4 sets of 20,15,12,*10
*Dropset
2) Seated Calf Raises for 4 sets of 15,12,12,*10
*Dropset

*DAY 3: 
*
*QUADS *
1) Leg Extension for 4 sets of 20,15,12,10
2) Barbell Squats for 5 sets of 12,10,8,6,*12
*Dropset
3) Leg Presses for 4 sets of 12,12,10,*10-8
*Dropset
4) Walking Lunges for 4 sets

*HAMSTRINGS *
1) Lying Leg Curls for 4 sets of 12,10,10,*10
*Dropset
2) Stiff Leg Deadlifts for 3 sets of 15,12,10

*DAY 4:* 

*TRICEPS *
1) Cable or Rope Pushdowns for 4 sets of 15,12,10,*8 
*Dropset
2) SUPERSET:
A) Dumbbell Skull Crushers for 4 sets of 12,10,10-8,8-6
B) Reverse-grip Bench Presses for 4 sets of 12,10,10-8,8-6
3) Cable Tricep Kickbacks for 3 sets of 15,12,10

*BICEPS & FOREARMS*
1) Barbell Curls for 4 sets of 12,10,8,*6
*Dropset
2) Machine High-Preacher Curls for 3 sets of 10,8,8-6
3) SUPERSET:
A) Dumbbell Hammer Curls for 4 sets of 12,10,10,8
B) Wrist Curls for 4 sets of 20,20-15,20-15,15-12 for wrist curls. 
*NO REST!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUCH!!!!!!!!*

*ABS ON DAYS 2 AND 4*

*ABS*
1) Decline Situps for 4 sets of 35 
2) Side Crunches for 3 sets of 20
3) Leg Raises for 3 sets of 20


**30 minutes of cardio 3-4 times per week!!! 
*Note to self.* *JUST DO IT!!!*

*ONE DAY OFF THEN REPEAT*


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2004)

is this serious 4 on 1 off repeat plus cardio.  what % of max are you working?

What are your stats?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> is this serious 4 on 1 off repeat plus cardio. what % of max are you working?
> 
> What are your stats?


This routine has me growing like crazy! I take my sets to failure at those reps. Never much worried about %'s. I don't even know my maxes so that's out of the question anyway. My one day off bugs the crap out of me too. It takes everything I've got not to go then as well. Sometimes I will but just for a cardio session. May be overtraining for some but it seems to be magic for me.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

*Right now...*

My best bodypart is my *DELTS!*


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

*Advice and suggestions about training, diet, etc...*

I'm always looking to improve so if you have experience and know what you're talking about *then* by all means please let me know. I'd appreciate it. That statement is for everyone. *THANKS!!!*


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 2, 2004)

GL bkc    

Where's the stats bud? weight, measurements, pics...gimme something


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> GL bkc
> 
> Where's the stats bud? weight, measurements, pics...gimme something


Thanks alot bro. I'll get those ASAP!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

I dont know anything, so I cant help


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

bout time bkc. Lets see whatcha got.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> bout time bkc. Lets see whatcha got.


 
Not enough right now bubba but I'm working on that. Looks like you're working hard. Kept it up because I need a good role model.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> This routine has me growing like crazy! I take my sets to failure at those reps. Never much worried about %'s. I don't even know my maxes so that's out of the question anyway. My one day off bugs the crap out of me too. It takes everything I've got not to go then as well. Sometimes I will but just for a cardio session. May be overtraining for some but it seems to be magic for me.




Just curious.. how long have you been lifting?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

*Current measurements...*

-5'11 242lbs.
-Chest is 50 1/4 (Big back and improving. Now I'm just trying to pull my chest back up to par now that my shoulder is allowing me to)
-Arms 18 1/4 (Never been consistant on tris but that's changing now. Great bicep size)
-Forearms are 15 3/4 (Going to start training forearms again)
-Quads are 29 1/8 (Just beginning to be consistant at all. Loving squats now.)
-Calves 17 3/4 (Haven't work them much but that's changing now)

*I need to lose 20lbs. to be an absolute ROCK!!! (Main focus now)*

Been back training now for less than three months after a 7-8 month layoff. It's coming back extremely quick and God willing I'll be better than ever soon enough!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Not enough right now bubba but I'm working on that. Looks like you're working hard. Kept it up because I need a good role model.


Man I'm hardly working. I need to lift more so I can hit those 400+ft shots you do.   By the way is BigFly7 going to be on here too??


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> -5'11 242lbs.
> -Chest is 50 1/4 (Big back and improving. Now I'm just trying to pull my chest back up to par now that my shoulder is allowing me to)
> -Arms 18 1/4 (Never been consistant on tris but that's changing now. Great bicep size)
> -Forearms are 15 3/4 (Going to start training forearms again)
> ...



What's your BF%?? Any goals on that??


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What's your BF%?? Any goals on that??



Are you natural?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just curious.. how long have you been lifting?


I lifted 15-17 years of age like a mad man. Then I discovered weed, girls, and beer... I kept lifting but not hard. Just in class which was mainly messing around. After HS I didn't lift for 3-4 years. Lifted fairly consistantly for a year or so after that. Didn't all last softball season which was about 7 months. Been lifting now for about three. I'm sure the time frames are not exact but that's the best I can do.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Man I'm hardly working. I need to lift more so I can hit those 400+ft shots you do.  By the way is BigFly7 going to be on here too??


Hey! Screw you buddy! Only if people start picking on me...lol

Have you seen me hit? Vids?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Hey! Screw you buddy! Only if people start picking on me...lol
> 
> Have you seen me hit? Vids?



I wasn't talking smack about your hitting. I did see your vids awhile back. You got any more recent?  
Just talking smack about your alter ego(s)


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What's your BF%?? Any goals on that??


I'd like to be 7-8%. I have no idea where I am know but it's not 7-8%. 

I was about 140-150 in 4th grade (*FAT ASS!*) so I've had to work hard when I've worked to get where I am. Grew out of that... At 16-17 you would have sworn I was on roids. No kidding. I had breast (At this time it was muscle )! Bigger than I am now but I wasn't as strong. At the time I wanted to be a freakin *MONSTER! *Now I just want to look good. Hopefully I answered your question somewhere in there. Sorry just a little background.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you natural?


Absolutely! Never did steroids because I was kind of afraid to.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking smack about your hitting. I did see your vids awhile back. You got any more recent?
> Just talking smack about your alter ego(s)


I've got 5-6 shots on this computer that are over 400ft. It was pretty windy though so I never posted. I will soon I hope. What kind of hitter are you anyway? Power, average, or just sucky..?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

*Current supplements...*

-Designer Whey (have about three months worth left. Love the results!)
-Prosource Creatine (maybe three weeks worth left. Won't be taking anymore because I'm trying to cut. This stuff is amazing for me!)
-Prosource Glutamine (2 months left. Unsure if glutamine does much as far as size goes.)
-Pinnacle NO2 (2 1/2 months left. Seems to be over-rated!)
-Prolab BCAA's (2 months left)
-Joint Fuel (2 months left)
-Vitamin E, C, and multi-vitamins


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

*Goals by June...*



			
				bkc said:
			
		

> -5'11 242lbs.
> -Chest is 50 1/4 (Big back and improving. Now I'm just trying to pull my chest back up to par now that my shoulder is allowing me to)
> -Arms 18 1/4 (Never been consistant on tris but that's changing now. Great bicep size)
> -Forearms are 15 3/4 (Going to start training forearms again)
> ...


-235lbs.
-Chest 51 1/2
-Arms 18 3/4
-Forearms 16 1/4
-Quads 30 1/4
-Calves 18 1/2


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

What is your waist measurement?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is your waist measurement?


34's but I like to wear 36's. Always will just for comfort. I have a big ass.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 2, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> I've got 5-6 shots on this computer that are over 400ft. It was pretty windy though so I never posted. I will soon I hope. What kind of hitter are you anyway? Power, average, or just sucky..?



Sucky   I consider myself a tablesetter. I bat Leadoff or second. I have a high OBA.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow man. Sounds like your off to a great start. The only thing I'd be concerned for you is overtraining. Pretty high volume to be going to failure each set. What is your diet like?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Sucky  I consider myself a tablesetter. I bat Leadoff or second. I have a high OBA.


That's what it's all about!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow man. Sounds like your off to a great start. The only thing I'd be concerned for you is overtraining. Pretty high volume to be going to failure each set. What is your diet like?


So what would suggest in the way of sets? Looking for a good diet as well. I just try and eat well.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

You should try a 2 on/1 off/1 on/1 off split.  Thats a lot of volume..


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You should try a 2 on/1 off/1 on/1 off split. Thats a lot of volume..


I'm going to change things up right now...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 3, 2004)

*Revised!*

*DAY 1:*

*CHEST *
1) Barbell Bench Presses for 5 sets of 12,10,8-6,3-5,*10
*Dropset
2) Incline Dumbell Presses for 3 sets of 10,10,8,
3) Dips for 3 sets to failure
4) *Cable Flyes for 3 sets of 12,10,10,
*(Alternate chest level and low every other workout)
(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)

*DELTS *
1) Machine Side Lateral Raises for 4 sets of 15,12,10,8
2) Hammer Strength Shoulder Presses for 3 sets of 12,10,10-8,
(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)
3) Pec Deck Rear Lateral Machine for 4 sets of 15-12 reps

*DAY 2:*

*BACK *
1) Lat Pulldowns for 5 sets of 12,10,10,8,*8-6
*Dropset
2) Hammer Strength High Row Pulldowns for 3 sets of 10,10,8
3) Cable Rows for 3 sets of 12,10,*10,
*Dropset
(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)
4) Hyperextensions for 4 sets of 20-15

*CALVES *
1) Standing Machine Calf Raises for 4 sets of 20,15,12,*10
*Dropset
2) Seated Calf Raises for 4 sets of 15,12,12,*10
*Dropset
(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)


*ABS*
1) Decline Situps for 4 sets of 35 
2) Side Crunches for 3 sets of 20
3) Leg Raises for 3 sets of 20

*DAY 3: *
*(REST DAY)* Possibly Cardio

*DAY 4:*
*QUADS *
1) Leg Extension for 3 sets of 20,15,12,
2) Barbell Squats for 5 sets of 12,10,8,6,*12
*Dropset
3) Leg Presses for 3 sets of 12,12,10,
(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)
4) Leg Abductors for 3 sets of 20,15,12
5) Leg Adductors for 3 sets of 20,15,12

*HAMSTRINGS *
1) Lying Leg Curls for 4 sets of 12,10,10,*10
*Dropset
2) Stiff Leg Deadlifts for 3 sets of 15,12,10

*DAY 5:* 

*TRICEPS *
1) Cable or Rope Pushdowns for 3 sets of 12,10,*8 
*Dropset
2) SUPERSET:
A) Dumbbell Skull Crushers for 3 sets of 12,10,10-8,
B) Reverse-grip Bench Presses for 3 sets of 12,10,10-8,
3) Cable Tricep Kickbacks for 3 sets of 15,12,10
*(Flex 30 seconds after each set)
* 
*BICEPS & FOREARMS*
1) Barbell Curls for 4 sets of 12,10,8,*6
*Dropset
2) Machine High-Preacher Curls for 3 sets of 10,8,8-6
(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)
3) SUPERSET:
A) Dumbbell Hammer Curls for 3 sets of 12,10,10,
B) Wrist Curls for 3 sets of 20-15,20-15,15-12 for wrist curls. 
*NO REST!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUCH!!!!!!!!*


*ABS*
1) Decline Situps for 4 sets of 35 
2) Side Crunches for 3 sets of 20
3) Leg Raises for 3 sets of 20

*DAY6*
*(REST DAY)* Possibly Cardio

*REPEAT!!!*

**30 minutes of cardio 3-4 times per week!!! *
**Note to self.* *JUST DO IT!!!*


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 4, 2004)

*Tips???*

I need a tip to keep my quads growing but to at least slow my butt from getting to much size. I've got the most muscular butt I've ever seen... If I knew a girl who had a butt that looked like mine...nevermind...  *IT WOULD HAVE TO* *BE LESS HAIRY THOUGH!!!* Anyway I need some tips for getting less booty action! Love squats but think they may have to go. Would lighter squats help? Should I stick with just presses? Front Squats? What? Or should I just let nature take it's course? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2004)

Front squat, and leg press.  How is your squat stance?  If you place your feet closer together, and stay near/slightly above parallel, that might help take the glutes/hips out a bit.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Front squat, and leg press. How is your squat stance? If you place your feet closer together, and stay near/slightly above parallel, that might help take the glutes/hips out a bit.


Thanks PreMier. I'll give that a shot. Right now I take a little wider than shoulder width stance and go low. My weights are getting pretty high anyway so that should help lighten the load as well.

BTW is my routine cool now or should I add a third rest day?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

That looks ok.. but if you feel worn down/tired/etc.  Then I would just throw in an extra day of rest, then pick up where you left off.


----------



## sportytahoe (Dec 6, 2004)

go shawty go shawty go go go shawty....keep up the good work stud.... I'm going to start a journal tonight...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

*Straten*



			
				sportytahoe said:
			
		

> go shawty go shawty go go go shawty....keep up the good work stud.... I'm going to start a journal tonight...


Post some pics!!!


----------



## sportytahoe (Dec 6, 2004)

i'm going to, i'm doing the gym hardcore these days, even have my little sister tearing it up as well......


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> i'm going to, i'm doing the gym hardcore these days, even have my little sister tearing it up as well......


Right on girl. Keep it up! I know you do...


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey bkc when are you going to post some workouts man? I see splits revised galore but no workouts. Get yo' a$$ movin!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Hey bkc when are you going to post some workouts man? I see splits revised galore but no workouts. Get yo' a$$ movin!!


I just didn't want to make others feel bad when compairing routines, weights, etc...  I never keep track.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 7, 2004)

*Today at the gym...*

Thought I was going to get into it with a 6'5 big boy today... He tried to be hard and take my bench! I did 5 sets...


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> I just didn't want to make others feel bad when compairing routines, weights, etc...  I never keep track.


  Lets see it.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 7, 2004)

*Seven day split...*

*DAY 1:*

*CHEST *
*1) Barbell Bench Presses for 5 sets of 12,10,8-6,3-5,*10*
**Dropset*
*2) Incline Dumbell Presses for 3 sets of 10,10,8,*
*3) Dips or Decline Dumbbell Presses for 3 sets to failure on dips and 12,10,8 on Declines*
*4) *Cable Flyes for 3 sets of 12,10,10,*
**(Alternate chest level and low every other workout)*
*(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)*

*ABS*
*1) Decline Situps for 4 sets of 35 *
*2) Side Crunches for 3 sets of 20*
*3) Leg Raises for 3 sets of 20*


*DAY 2:*


*BICEPS & FOREARMS*
*1) Barbell Curls for 4 sets of 12,10,8,*6*
**Dropset*
*2) Machine High-Preacher Curls for 3 sets of 10,8,8-6*
*(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)*
*3) SUPERSET:*
*A) Dumbbell Hammer Curls for 4 sets of 12,10,10,10*
*B) Wrist Curls for 4 sets of 20-15,20-15,15-12,15-10 for wrist curls. *
_*NO REST!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUCH!!!!!!!!*_

*CALVES *
*1) Standing Machine Calf Raises for 5 sets of 20,15,12,12-10*10*
**Dropset*
*2) Seated Calf Raises for 5 sets of 15,12,12,12-10*10*
**Dropset*
*(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)*


*DAY 3: *



*QUADS *
*1) Leg Extension for 3 sets of 20,15,12,*
*2) Barbell Squats for 5 sets of 12,10,8,6,*12*
**Dropset*
*3) Leg Presses for 3 sets of 12,12,10,*
*(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)*
*4) Leg Abductors for 3 sets of 20,15,12*
*5) Leg Adductors for 3 sets of 20,15,12*


*ABS*
*1) Decline Situps for 4 sets of 35 *
*2) Side Crunches for 3 sets of 20*
*3) Leg Raises for 3 sets of 20*


*DAY 4:*

*CHEST*
*1) Barbell Bench Presses for 5 sets of 12,10,8-6,3-5,*10*
**Dropset*

*DELTS *
*1) Machine Side Lateral Raises for 4 sets of 15,12,10,8*
*2) Hammer Strength Shoulder Presses for 3 sets of 12,10,*10-8,*
**Dropset*
*3) Pec Deck Rear Lateral Machine for 4 sets of 15-12 reps*


*TRICEPS *
*1) Cable or Rope Pushdowns for 3 sets of 12,10,*8 *
**Dropset*
*2) **SUPERSET:*
*A) Dumbbell Skull Crushers for 3 sets of 12,10,10-8,*
*B) Reverse-grip Bench Presses for 3 sets of 12,10,10-8,*
*3) Cable Tricep Kickbacks for 3 sets of 15,12,10*
*(Flex 30 seconds after each set)*


*DAY 5: *

*BACK *
*1) Lat Pulldowns for 5 sets of 12,10,10,8,*8-6*
**Dropset*
*2) Hammer Strength High Row Pulldowns for 3 sets of 10,10,8*
*3) Cable Rows for 4 sets of 12,10,10,*10,*
**Dropset*
*(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)*
*4) Hyperextensions for 4 sets of 20-15*

*ABS*
*1) Decline Situps for 4 sets of 35 *
*2) Side Crunches for 3 sets of 20*
*3) Leg Raises for 3 sets of 20*


*DAY6 *


*HAMSTRINGS *
*1) Lying Leg Curls for 3 sets of 12,10,*10*
**Dropset*
*2) Seated Leg Curls for 3 sets of 12,10,10*
*3) Stiff Leg Deadlifts for 3 sets of 15,12,10*

*CALVES *
*1) Standing Machine Calf Raises for 5 sets of 20,15,12,12-10,*10*
**Dropset*
*2) Seated Calf Raises for 5 sets of 15,12,12,12-10,*10*
**Dropset*
*(Flex 30 seconds after each set!)*


*DAY 7 REST!!!*


*REPEAT!!!*

**30 minutes of cardio 3-4 times per week!!! *
**Note to self.** JUST DO IT!!!*


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> *DAY 1:*
> 
> *CHEST *
> 1) Barbell Bench Presses for 5 sets of 12,10,8-6,3-5,*10
> ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

>


LOL! It won't work right ya JACKASS!!!  The fonts keep screwing up and the words are changing sizes without me telling it to! I think somebody may be messing with me...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Post some #'s.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Post some #'s.


They aren't high enough for me to post. Pride is bad...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

No #'s is boring.  The point of this journal was what?  I dont think many people will keep stopping by to offer advice, or their opinions on things if you dont post more than "I did 5 sets...".  Either way, good luck.


----------



## sportytahoe (Dec 7, 2004)

post weights jackass...it's not fun if you don't.....i concur premier


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 7, 2004)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> post weights jackass...it's not fun if you don't.....i concur premier


Stop using my word ya* JACKASS!!! *And only after you post some pics...  Ya *young punk*... My new word...


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> post weights jackass...it's not fun if you don't.....i concur premier


i concur straten


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> i concur straten


I'm sure you do because you're a* little punk...*


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 21, 2004)

Bench press has gone up 65lbs in less than three months. Started out doing reps with 225lbs and I'm now using 290lbs. and looking to move up next workout. Hope to be using 315-330 by spring.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

So here's my current routine. Trying to make the most of a home gym so my workouts aren't very flexible... I wanna look good when I finally meet Anna!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

*Day 1...*

*CHEST

Exercise.................................Sets........Reps
1) Barbell Bench Presses...........6................12,12,10,8,6*
* Perform a dropset 
2) Dumbbell Flyes.....................3.................10,10, 10
3) Dumbbell Presses..................3.................12,10,8 *
* Perform a dropset
FLEX FOR 30 SECONDS AFTER EACH SET OF DB PRESSES. 

I warm-up with one or two light sets of bench presses and light side laterals or rotator cuff warm-ups...

*Note: I'd do incline presses for exercise #3 but my bench recently went out so it's a flat bench only...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

*Day 2...*

*BACK**

Exercises.................................Sets.........................Reps
1) Pull-ups.................................4............. ......Maximum reps I can get
2) Reverse-grip Barbell Rows.......4.........................12,12,10,8
3) Stiff-legged Deadlifts...............4......................... 15,12,12,10*


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

*Day 3...*

*QUADS
Exercises................................Sets.......................Reps
1) Leg Extensions......................3................. .......20,15,15
2) Barbell Squats.......................7.................15, 15,12,10,8,12,15

HAMS*
*1) Lying Leg Curls.......................5..................... 15,12,10,10,12*


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

*Day 4...*

*DELTS

Exercises...........................................Sets......................Reps
1) Dumbbell Side Laterals......................3................... .......15,12,12
2) Dumbbell Presses.............................3............. ..............15,12,12
3) Dumbbell Rear Laterals......................3................... ........15,15,15

TRICEPS

1) Lying French Presses........................5.................. .........12,10,8,8,12
(Superset with presses using the same bar and no rest)
2) Dumbbell Kickbacks...........................3............. ...............15,12,12*


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

*Day 5...*

*BICEPS & FOREARMS

Exercises.........................................Sets........................Reps
1) Standing Barbell Curls......................4...................... ...12,10,8,12
2) Dumbbell Concentration Curls...........2............................12,10 
3) SUPERSET:
A) Dumbbell Hammer Curls...................3.......................15 ,12,12
B)Wrist Curls.......................................3..... ....................20,15,15

CALVES
1) Standing Calf Raises.........................5.................. .......20,20,15,15,12
(Holding a dumbbell in your offhand)

Abs and cardio 3-4 times a week
*


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 3, 2005)

sportytahoe said:
			
		

> post weights jackass...it's not fun if you don't.....i concur premier


Its his Journal and it is not meant to be "fun" for the peanut gallery. He can do what he sees fit and if you don't like it, butt out.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 3, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> *BACK*
> 
> *Exercises.................................Sets.........................Reps*
> *1) Pull-ups.................................4............. ......Maximum reps I can get*
> ...


Stiff deadlifts are more a hamstring exercise than back. I would suggest doing regular deadlifts here and move stiff deads to the hamstring workout.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Its his Journal and it is not meant to be "fun" for the peanut gallery. He can do what he sees fit and if you don't like it, butt out.


THANKS BRO... 

She just wants me is all...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 3, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> *QUADS*
> *Exercises**................................Sets.......................Reps*
> *1) Leg Extensions......................3................. .......20,15,15*
> *2) Barbell Squats.......................7.................15, 15,12,10,8,12,15*
> ...


 A while back, you mentioned being concerned about your "big butt". 7 sets of squats are not going to help that...could make it worse. How about either substituting front squats ( which work more on the quad and less of the butt) or doing 3 sets of high rep squats and 4 sets of front squats?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Stiff deadlifts are more a hamstring exercise than back. I would suggest doing regular deadlifts here and move stiff deads to the hamstring workout.


I feel them great in my middle and lower back if I bend slightly at the knee and hams if I keep my legs closer to lockout. Guess I should have typed bent knee deadlifts or something. Deadlifts would require more weight than I have as well. I've only got 390lbs at this point...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> A while back, you mentioned being concerned about your "big butt". 7 sets of squats are not going to help that...could make it worse. How about either substituting front squats ( which work more on the quad and less of the butt) or doing 3 sets of high rep squats and 4 sets of front squats?


Definitely have the big muscle butt thing... I tried front squats but couldn't get the balance down with any kind of real weight. Suppose I could take the time to learn it... I'm certainly open to suggestions as well.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

What do you think about speed reps for power on the main lifts? I play A LOT of softball and am trying to increase my HR distance. Think it could help? I've never trained that way...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 4, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> I tried front squats but couldn't get the balance down with any kind of real weight. Suppose I could take the time to learn it... I'm certainly open to suggestions as well.


I had the same trouble with balance using a free weight bar, so I used  a Smith Machine and this solved the problem. You are at a disadvantage working out at home. Maybe try using dumbbells? Hold them in front of your clavicles with your palms facing your body. This will come close to replicating a front squat with a bar.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 4, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I had the same trouble with balance using a free weight bar, so I used a Smith Machine and this solved the problem. You are at a disadvantage working out at home. Maybe try using dumbbells? Hold them in front of your clavicles with your palms facing your body. This will come close to replicating a front squat with a bar.


The heaviest I have are 85's right now. Need to buy some 100's. Almost bought some power blocks that went up to 125lbs. but they were $1,000... Decided all I needed were 85's. I'll try a learn the balancing act. Thanks for the suggestions... I wanted to do overhead dumbbell extensions on tricep day as well but my shoulder can act up if I stress it with too many exercises. If I didn't play ball it would be fine but the two are just too much right now.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> I play A LOT of softball and am trying to increase my HR distance. Think it could help? I've never trained that way...


I found that swinging a bat underwater helped my bat speed alot.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I found that swinging a bat underwater helped my bat speed alot.


Jose?... 

Wish I had a pool bro. It's been blazin hot! You may not believe me but I don't care... I can currently hit a softball just over 450ft. every once in awhile and over 400ft. pretty often. Wanna hit that 450ft mark as often or more so than I currently do the 400ft. mark however...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 5, 2005)

Is this Slow Pitch?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Is this Slow Pitch?


Yes sir it is... Do you play?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 5, 2005)

Used to after my Hardball Days. Wasn't really my thing after being a Pitcher for so many years.  Plus a bad shoulder doesn't help either.

If you are hitting 400-450' you must be hitting some crazy ass ball with a really high COR and Compression.

What Kinda Bat you using?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2005)

What size fields do you play on that 400' on a regular basis isn't good enough?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello Brother BKC, hows it goin, thanks for stoppin by my side of the woods!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Used to after my Hardball Days. Wasn't really my thing after being a Pitcher for so many years. Plus a bad shoulder doesn't help either.
> 
> If you are hitting 400-450' you must be hitting some crazy ass ball with a really high COR and Compression.
> 
> What Kinda Bat you using?


I can hit well over 400ft. with a .40 core .375 comp. ball. Needless to say I was blessed with power.  It's mainly the bats we have now. They are just insane!!! Nevertheless I have the best power I've ever seen aside from the guys getting paid to play. This is my second year so we'll see what happens.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> What size fields do you play on that 400' on a regular basis isn't good enough?


Baby 300ft fields...  It's a me thang. I never settle... 

Don't get me wrong though I have my bad days as well...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Brother BKC, hows it goin, thanks for stoppin by my side of the woods!!!


Always my pleasure to talk with you Arch... I hope things work out well for you bro. If they do I plan to follow it as well...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

I need help with a dieting program. I weigh about 245lbs. and would like to lose about 25lbs. to get absolutely shredded yet gain 10-15lbs. of muscle. I am extremely able to do both with my genetics. I am fortunate enough to get great results when I put in the work. Any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 6, 2005)

I recently started eating a lot of fruit and my strength as well as my feeling of well being has improved quite a bit...  Just a tip for those who may not be eating enough fruit.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> I recently started eating a lot of fruit and my strength as well as my feeling of well being has improved quite a bit...  Just a tip for those who may not be eating enough fruit.


An Apple a day..............


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> I recently started eating a lot of fruit and my strength as well as my feeling of well being has improved quite a bit...  Just a tip for those who may not be eating enough fruit.


   I don't each much fruit at all, will have to look into that!!! Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I don't each much fruit at all, will have to look into that!!! Thanks for the tip!!!


I notice a lot of people say that fruits have too much sugar..... that you'll gain weight from them....but think of all the nutrition your missing out on. You benefit from eating both fruits and vegetables.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I notice a lot of people say that fruits have too much sugar..... that you'll gain weight from them....but think of all the nutrition your missing out on. You benefit from eating both fruits and vegetables.


Exactly why I don't eat fruit that much, will have to give it a try though!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 6, 2005)

I have no proof that's what has made the changes but that's all I've changed. Definitely a change in strength and feeling. That I know. Started eating a lot of mangos, always bananas, cherries, green grapes, strawberries, grapefruit, and apples. I add another fruit here and there as well. I'm about to jump on the vegy train as well. Probably just salads mainly. Fruit tatse so much better...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 7, 2005)

I going to have to rewrite my workouts tonight. I need a four day split...  Time...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother BKC? Love the new Avi    What kind of routine are you thinkin about?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother BKC? Love the new Avi  What kind of routine are you thinkin about?


1) CHEST,DELTS
2) BACK,FOREARMS
REST...(CHURCH DAY)
3) LEGS
4) TRICEPS,BICEPS 
REST...
REST...

THREE DAYS OF CARDIO AND ABS


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

I like it!!! Looks solid!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I like it!!! Looks solid!!!


It'll have to do...  I'm looking forward to seeing you update on your split.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 28, 2005)

*Joined a gym yesterday because of the massive weights I need!*

*New split:*

*- Chest, Biceps*
*- Quads, Hams*
*- Rest day*
*- Back, Forearms, Triceps*
*- Delts, Calves*


----------

